

Does anyone have experience with mynewcompany.com? - jkush
http://www.mynewcompany.com
This looks like an attractive deal .There's a huge price difference between this and hiring a lawyer - so what are the drawbacks of using a service like this?

======
davidw
I looked at it, but decided against it, and did things myself, after having
bought some books (the nolo.com LLC ones). In the end, since the books are
pricey, I don't know if I actually saved any money, and certainly didn't save
time, but I feel a bit more connected to the whole process, and learned a few
things on the way.

------
rms
Those are obscenely cheap prices.

The Nolo books are available on p2p networks, if anyone else would prefer to
do it in the cheaper but illegal way.

------
donna
interesting concept, however i dislike the name "mynewcompany.com" and turns
me away.

